# the big als black friday flyer



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

For those that aren't signed up for their mailing list. Nothing jumps out at me but some things may be appealing for others. Others I find the price just too much even with giving something additional for $1.00


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

do they put sale on just the tanks? I'm looking for a 30 gallon but i don't feel like paying $40 + tax. I already have the filter and heater so I don't want to pay for the kits.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Damn.....

Too bad not second XP3 for a buck!

Other places still sell Xp3 regular price cheaper....


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I wonder if they'll actually have one of the Eheim tanks in stock... I've yet to see one...


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

flagtail said:


> Damn.....
> 
> Too bad not second XP3 for a buck!
> 
> Other places still sell Xp3 regular price cheaper....


You're absolutely correct and that applies to almost everything they sell. Even during their Boxing Day Sale their prices are still higher on most hardware so I just bring in a printout from their competition with the cart info including shipping cost if any and they price match with no problem.
--
Paul


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Yup!

Price match and make funny face! LOL

And mention that no points during price match......

Any charge you the shipping cost......

But they do it.....


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah Big Als idea of a black friday sale here is vastly different from the ones they have in the States.  

Here it is more of a marketing ploy with crappy offers. Honestly I questioned whether I should even bother posting the flyer but thought what the heck may as well. Even their marine fish @25% off are still more expensive that SUM or NAFB


Just don't shoot the messenger 

GAT you are better off looking in the buy and sell here for decent priced tanks.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

flagtail said:


> Yup!
> 
> Price match and make funny face! LOL
> 
> ...


What happens if you go for the price match and the competitor has free shipping over 200 and you are buying over 200 in equipment? Do they take that into account?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Tim said:


> Yeah Big Als idea of a black friday sale here is vastly different from the ones they have in the States.
> 
> Here it is more of a marketing ploy with crappy offers. Honestly I questioned whether I should even bother posting the flyer but thought what the heck may as well. Even their marine fish @25% off are still more expensive that SUM or NAFB
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting Tim. I still think Big Al's has the best aquarium kit prices. They have to make their money somewhere and I like dealing with Jake, Mark and Brian at the Mississauga store.
--
Paul


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Y2KGT said:


> Thanks for posting Tim. I still think Big Al's has the best aquarium kit prices. They have to make their money somewhere and I like dealing with Jake, Mark and Brian at the Mississauga store.
> --
> Paul


I don't have a problem with them having to make a buck. I would never buy an aquarium kit because they never have a kit with everything I would want. Too picky 

What bugs me about them is their idea of a boxing day sale or black friday sale is a chance for them to unload crap that nobody buys rather than offering products people find appealing AND are at a good price.

Boxing day sales, I walk in buy salt and leave don't even bother looking at anything else. It shouldn't be that way. They should want to draw me into their store using the salt and make me want to spend more money.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Tim said:


> What happens if you go for the price match and the competitor has free shipping over 200 and you are buying over 200 in equipment? Do they take that into account?


Yah, they will.....

Just mention it to them.....

Do like Paul previously said....print out the order from the competitor and take it with you!

Once at the Oakville location I wanted one of those long glass scrapers....forgot to take the print out with me.....I grab'd the scraper off the wall walked to the back where young kid (worker) was and asked him to look it up for me.....he verified price....

I go over to cash and mention the pricematch thingy....one of the managers hears and says how they to know the competitor price is what I'm saying....

I said you have computer there....you could check! LOL

He tells me the computer does not have the internet connection...LOL

I said that a fact?

What if I told you I was just on there with one of his staff looking it up?

He tells the cashier to honour the price I mentioned.....

In closing "take the printout with you!"


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

What I dislike about BA/Mississauga is selling corals that are dying at discounted price, do you call that a sale. Only those who know nothing about corals or did not bother to take a good look, will buy them. Let it be Black Friday sale or weekly sale, I feel thats not right.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

The print out must be of your "Cart" which shows all costs in Canadian Dollars including shipping. This is the only way to show that you are not paying for shipping. Its up to you to do this and not the employees at Big Al's or any other retailer.

Happy shopping!
--
Paul


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

flagtail said:


> Yah, they will.....
> 
> Just mention it to them.....
> 
> ...


Curious, what store location was this? Love the story. I seem to hear from time to time stores saying they do not have internet or they only run on the intranet internally to thwart price matching in the stores.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

is the snails deal any good, buy one at regular price, and the second one at 1$ ???


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just noticed this now; glad I didn't waste my time going to BA's. Nothing that great at all.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

zfarsh said:


> is the snails deal any good, buy one at regular price, and the second one at 1$ ???


No. SUM has snail sales where you can get tectus, trochus,ceriths @ 1.00 each


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

zfarsh said:


> is the snails deal any good, buy one at regular price, and the second one at 1$ ???


It depends on size and type but I wouldn't pay their regular price on snails. They're expensive for fresh water snails IMO


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

who or what is SUM?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

zfarsh said:


> who or what is SUM?


16th and woodbine, south about two lights.

Marine store. Good stuff, fair prices.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

